# Two different kinds of corys



## Jaynee (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey there - I'm new to fish, so forgive me if this is a REALLY dumb question.

I have three corys in a 15 gallon tank. I thought all three were true peppered corys, but one of them looks very different from the other two (it was bought at a different LFS). After looking at hundred of pictures online, I know without doubt the first two corys are DEFINITELY Corydoras Paleatus. But the third one looks more like a Corydoras Acrensis because the spots are brighter, smaller and WAY more pronounced on that third cory. Sadly, don't have a picture of it yet because the darn thing blends in with the rocks too well.

The three corys definitely get along well - they are almost always together in the tank. So I'm presuming it's okay to have two different kinds of corys in the tank and just wanted that verified by the folks here.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Sure it is  Corys are friendly little buggers that like lots of friends.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

sue is right..you could take a great big tank and put 1 of each of 50 different kinds of cories in their and they would all be pals.


----------



## Jaynee (Oct 11, 2006)

Excellent! Thanks!


----------

